# 850 xp Smoked tail light!



## twroblew (Jul 8, 2010)

just finished blacking out my tail lights on my 850 xp thought i would post it up on here to show the world let me know what u think


----------



## forcefulbrute88 (Mar 23, 2010)

That looks pretty badass. did you just use the spray tint?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i like it think ill have to do this to my brute


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ya what did you use. i got an idea using copier toner and clear acrylic spray paint


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You can go to O'Reillys and have them mix you some stuff in a spray can...just get 50% clear and 50% whatever color you want it to be tinted...the clear dilutes the paint enough for it to become transparent. I use this technique on truck tail and marker lights. Just make sure to wet sand the lense before you spray it, wet sand it lightly again after you spray it, and then polish it... will turn out like a mirror every time


----------



## twroblew (Jul 8, 2010)

i used VHT niteshades i bought it at oreillys, and it will be more permanent if you wet sand it. However if you dont wet sand it it will peel off. Which is kind of nice if you make a mistake or would like to return it to stock. i used three coats of the niteshades and almost six coats of clear without wet sanding. if you use one coat of clear it will look flat and still provide protection. I almost did but thought it looked better glossy.


----------

